# Somebody actually thanked me...



## jjjsssxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

But it doesn't say it on the side of my posts. Or do I have to get enough thanks to cancel out the negative comments?


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 10, 2007)

Denied by Christ said:


> I have to get enough thanks to cancel out the negative comments


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 10, 2007)

If you thank me I will thank you three times ... do we have a deal \m/


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2007)

I actually don't know the answer to this one, but I think so.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2007)

I actually didn't see any threads where you were thanked (besides this one). However, these new thanks for this post show up for me. Do you see them?


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

It was in a thread where some dude was asking what amp would compliment his Marshall. Not a big deal, just wondering.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2007)

I will thank you.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2007)

You can only thank the thread starter. What you're looking at is your eRep, where someone just said thanks to you.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 11, 2007)

yep yep. That's why you didn't see it as such.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 19, 2007)

the numbers are explained!


----------

